# Was braucht DAoC?



## Shileah (8. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

seit einiger Zeit ist Broadsword Online Games ja nun für die Betreuung von DAoC zuständig, und sie haben damit begonnen zu versuchen, DAoC wieder etwas mehr Leben einzuhauchen. Was für Ideen und Vorschläge habt ihr dazu? Was fehlt DAoC, damit es wieder eine tatsächliche Alternative zu anderen MMOs werden kann? Was vermisst ihr aus anderen Spielen?


----------



## Tikume (8. Mai 2014)

Die Zeit ist vorbei.


----------



## Wynn (9. Mai 2014)

daoc braucht eine zeitmaschine damit es 12 jahre zurückreisen kann in seine blütezeit als die eu server online gingen


----------



## Kedal (29. Juni 2014)

Ich gebe Wynn recht. 12 Jahre zurück und es könnt wieder etwas werden mit DAoC. 


Ich (Albion Spieler) spiele seit der Beta (mit großer Pause) das Spiel aber bin auch kein Experte  Im Grunde finde ich das nicht schlecht das Broadsword Online Games- DAoC etwas neuen Wind geben will.Für mich war das Spiel immer als Spaß und Kontakt zu netten Leuten gedacht,weniger nach Geilheit nach RvR Punkten usw.

Was meiner Meinung nach mal verbessert werden kann:


Cheater (Warp Drive,Radar Tools ect.)Das lässt sich mit Sicherheit durch ein Script oä. beheben....  finde es unfair wenn ehrliche Spieler dafür im Monat Geld bezahlen um so was dulden zu müssen
Macro Gruppen
ewige Reichwechsler um zu spionieren oder sabotieren - Warum macht man solche Türen pro Konto auf ( Realmloggzeit wieder richtig verlängern) 
PvP Gebiete komplett tot
Spiel ist komplett auf RvR getrimmt-kein Anreiz mehr für PvP Spieler
PvP Spieler werden durch die neuen Patches ins RvR getrieben ob sie wollen oder nicht. Glas + Drachenschuppen Quest tot
Was die Reichfairness  an geht finde ich Hibernia immer noch am stärksten was sich auch nach 12 Jahren nicht geändert hat und deswegen spielt auch jeder dieses Reich 



Das Spiel wird über kurz oder lang komplett tot sein besonders wenn Camelot Unchained kommt da dann wieder die Spieler wechseln werden so wie es im Moment mit The Elder Scrolls Online ist.
Ganze Allianzen sind wie leer gefegt im Moment und die Frage ist ob die wieder kommen.
Ich fände es schade wenn das passieren würde.


----------



## marion88 (20. August 2014)

Ich finde es auch schade. Aber mittlerweile gibt es einfach zuviel Alternativen. Auch wenn ich gerne an die alten Zeiten zurückdenke  bin ich froh, mittlerweile umgestiegen zu sein.


----------



## Morinas (20. August 2014)

Das was dem Spiel von Anfang an fehlte, es braucht Werbung.
Camelot Unchained wird an DAoC nicht rankommen. In DAoC hat man das beste PvP was es auf dem ganzen Spielemarkt gibt und man hatte auch super PvE. 
Was leider zu Gunsten der PvPler kaputt gemacht wurde. Als man alles mit KP kaufen konnte, hatten die PvEler keinen Grund mehr DaoC zu spielen.
Wofür auch, wenn man das Zeugs nicht mehr los wurde. 

DAoC braucht Werbung und einen Freimonat zum testen. Dann würden es bestimmt viele spielen. Das Spiel ist zwar alt, aber doch sehr unbekannt.


----------



## Klos1 (30. August 2014)

Eine grafische Generalüberholung und ein modernes Interface. Das wäre wohl erstmal das Wichtigste. Aber das allein würde wohl auch noch nicht reichen.


----------



## Shileah (30. August 2014)

Klos schrieb:


> Eine grafische Generalüberholung und ein modernes Interface. Das wäre wohl erstmal das Wichtigste. Aber das allein würde wohl auch noch nicht reichen.



Ein wenig arbeiten sie daran, im Rahmen der Möglichkeiten. Die Türme und Festungen haben neue Beleuchtungseffekte bekommen (der Patch kam am Donnerstag - im Artikel dazu sind einige Screenshots), die machen schon viel her. Ich hab am Abend im RvR durchaus auch mal interessiert die Wand angeguckt  Es wäre halt echt schon mal was, wenn sie das auf alle Strukturen ausweiten könnten. Wer weiß, bei der Überarbeitung von DF, die ja auch noch in diesem Jahr kommen soll, würde sich das ja durchaus auch anbieten! 

Das Interface soll übrigens ebenfalls überarbeitet werden. Zunächst ist geplant, einen brauchbaren LFG-Browser mit Gruppenbaufunktion einzubauen, aber es soll weitere UI/UX-Aktualisierungen geben. Ein Mailsystem übrigens auch irgendwann!

So jedenfalls die Ankündigungen. Bisher haben sie die ersten davon eingehalten, das Steam-Greenlight ist auch durch (aber noch nicht veröffentlicht)... es wäre dem Spiel und der treuen Community nur zu wünschen, wenn es weiter Bestand hat und wächst (was es meinem Gefühl nach auch tut, ich treffe vermehrt auf Spieler, die wieder angefangen haben, und gelegentlich sogar auf Neulinge). Aber ganz ohne Misstrauen wird wohl niemand sein können, der ein wenig verfolgt hat, wie mit dem Spiel für so viele Jahre umgegangen wurde. Kann also eigentlich nur weiter besser werden


----------



## Tikume (30. August 2014)

Daoc ist halt ein Dinosaurier und was noch schlimmer ist: Ein Dinosaurier der doch recht viele Spieler braucht.
Das Spiel auf heutige Verhältnisse ummzustricken macht meiner Ansicht nach auch wenig Sinn, damit raubt man dem Spiel wiederrumseine Essenz.

Wir hatten vor einiger Zeit auf einem Daoc Freeshard nochmal gut Spaß. Im Endgame muss man dann aber irgendwie eine passende 8er Stammgruppe zusammenbekommen und das ist halt nicht gerade leicht.


----------



## Paradoxic (30. August 2014)

Die Zeiten von großen Spielerzahlen in Daoc sind nun mal vorbei. Das ist so mit vielem im Leben, Neues kommt, Altes geht vorbei. Da würde auch keine grafische Anpassung, UI Anpassung, Werbung oder sonst etwas helfen. Wenn man nicht zumindest um Release mal DaoC gespielt hat, ist es für "neue" Spieler so gut wie unmöglich, sich in die MMOs einzuarbeiten (ja, hier ist es Arbeit), die Pre WoW erschienen sind. Anarchy Online, DaoC, Everquest 1, alles noch immer fantastische Spiele, aber eben nur, wenn man es damals gespielt hat. Neue Spieler führt man ohne Babysitten an ein solches Produkt nicht mehr heran und selbst dann schreckt es 95% der Leute ab, da hilft es auch nichts, dass noch immer nichts an Daoc RVR ran kommt, genauso wie nichts an die Varietät des instanzierten GW1 PVPs rankommt (Aufstieg der Helden, Bündniskämpfe, Arena ... *hach*). 

Das einzige wirklich so alte MMO, was noch immer genügend Geld abwirft, ist EQ1, da es ja jetzt schon seine 22. Erweiterung erhält. Warum? Weiß ich nicht. Ist vlt. so wie mit WoW. Wer damals zu WoW Release nicht WoW umgeschwenkt ist, weil er schon 5 Jahre darin investiert hat und viele Freunde gewonnen hat, der bleibt wahrscheinlich für ewig, so wie es bei WoW ja auch bei vielen der Fall ist (Gilde ist dann weg usw.).

Bei allem außer EQ ist es ein wenig wie Denkmalpflege. Man ändert hier ein bisschen was, hübscht da etwas auf, eben für all diejenigen, die regelmäßig vorbei schauen und ihre Spenden da lassen. So lange es dann rentabel bleibt, kann es doch noch ein weiteres Jahrzent laufen. Ich glaube nicht, das DaoC so schnell verschwindet. 

Aber wie gesagt, die Zeiten sind vorbei und für all diejenigen, die noch immer Freude am Produkt haben, ist durch das kleine Entwicklerteam, welche vor allem Quality of Life Stuff entwickeln, gesorgt.


----------

